# Getting my dog OUT of the SUV



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't have problems getting her out, but I do NOT let her jump out. I lift her out. Maybe I'm being over cautious, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would put a crate in the car and let her ride in it, so you don't have to fight her/chase her in the car. Or get a seat belt harness and restrict her movement, either one would you more control on actually putting hands on her to get her out of the car.


----------



## MayFam (May 23, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I would put a crate in the car and let her ride in it, so you don't have to fight her/chase her in the car. Or get a seat belt harness and restrict her movement, either one would you more control on actually putting hands on her to get her out of the car.


Thanks, I hadn't thought of using a crate for short trips (always for longer trips). That way she won't be able to get so far in, and that alone will remove most of our struggle.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree with the crate in the car and keep one in the back for most trips. I would also go out to your car and do a whole bunch of in and out of the car while it is parked at home instead of waiting for a trip. I would avoid physically struggling with her at all since it associates a struggle with you holding her plus it teaches her to have you lift her out. When she is in the crate (in the car) hook on her leash, keep a grip closer to her collar and lead her out of the vehicle. Yes, you will have to apply pressure. Ignore her upset behavior. Wait for a minute or so, put her back in and repeat. Keep your attitude calm. When my dogs see that I am not upset by an event/place/noise/etc then they tend to follow suit and quickly give up their fear. 

If she came from a shelter she might never had to jump down before and this is just a new event for her.

Good Luck

Unless your vehicle is extremely high, at 9 months she should be able to jump out without hurting herself.


----------

